# Old G5200HST



## farmertim (Dec 1, 2010)

I just picked an old 5200 lawn tractor with a 48" deck.
I cannot upload pictures at the moment and I don't know if it works, but the centre blade is missing and there is no grille or headlights, and the battery is dead even after charging, so I don't know If it even turns over yet,

But it cost me nothing and It will definitely be a project, they sell for about $2500.00 to $3000.00 

Looking forward to getting it running...


----------



## BelarusBulldog (Feb 19, 2011)

Can't wait for the pictures, farmertim. Will it turn over if you give it a boost? Bye


----------



## farmertim (Dec 1, 2010)

It's up on the trailer at the moment, when I get it down I will give it a good go. Really looking forward to making a noise.


----------



## farmertim (Dec 1, 2010)

here are a couple of snapshots, I dont have much room at home so will wait till I get it up to the property to post some more.


----------



## BelarusBulldog (Feb 19, 2011)

Looks like a great project, farmertim.  Question, with the engine in backwards,  when you put it in drive does it go ahead? :lmao: Just pullin' your chain, going to be a real nice tractor when you're done. Bye


----------



## farmertim (Dec 1, 2010)

Changed filters, and oil.
The hydro is spotlessly clean,
Battery is totaled but not too old, will not hold a charge.
Tried to jump start (boost) the old girl today, the starter spun the engine over three or four turns and then died, here's my reckoning, let me know if you think I am off the mark.

1. this thing came from the Rehab centre my son was at, where all sorts of idiots would operate the tools just look at the condition of the hood.
2. I reckon they ran it out of diesel ( the fact the tank was full to the brim tells me this).
3. I reckon they didn't know the air needed bleeding from the lines.
4. I reckon they flattened the battery turning the motor over and over.
5. I reckon they burned the starter motor out by running it too long trying to start it.

Then they just gave up, I now need to get a new starter and go from there.


----------



## BelarusBulldog (Feb 19, 2011)

I think you may be spot-on.  Would be great if that's all that's keeping it from starting. Bye


----------



## profnohair (Jun 3, 2012)

If you want to come down to Louisiana I have a spare starter that you can try in it before you buy one. Just pulling your chain, actually I have a spare G4200H which is its younger brother that i am trying to get working. I have a fuel distribution problem. It has good flow all the way to the injector pump but not out of it (just a trickle). 

I also have a working G6200H which is its older brother. It is a workhorse of a tractor. 

You can see it on my website if interested. 
http://profnohair.us/kubota-g6200h-rehab-project/

And here is a video of it running.
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IbqCavRNkoA[/ame]

Profnohair

P.S. If you need the owners manual for the tractor or the mower, I uploaded them both up to www.kubotabooks.com in the appropriate sections.


----------



## farmertim (Dec 1, 2010)

Thanks for the info Prof...
Today, I got the tractor working, I fitted the starter motor, I discovered that I needed a fan belt so found that I had to disconnect the HST drive bolts and slip the belt up along that to work it over the fan and then onto the magneto and tension up.

I then found one of the slotted deck hangers had come apart (no thread left) so I welded this up the same length as the other side.

Now time to turn the key.... It kicks and ticks like the battery is dying but it's not, so I bridged from the pos terminal to the solenoid pole and off she went purring like a dream.

Got her up and running after finding the middle blade is broken off each side of the mounting bolt, (don't know if it's left or right hand thread and I don't want to break anything else so any advice on that score would be tops) so I took her for a shakedown run, it cuts the heavy tussocks with ease but I leave a stripe uncut down the centre so I need to sort of leapfrog my runs so I get full coverage. LOL...

She got pretty warm after ten minutes or so and then I inspected the radiator, the fan had in the past touched the face and folded the fins over effectively shutting off the airflow. So now that will be a painstaking job to straighten them out without damaging the cores.

I can't find any part numbers of the deck fittings like the plastic guide rollers 2 1/2" x 4" rollers that are three across the front and one under the deck at the back.
Also the jockey wheels at the rear of the deck on the outer part of the sides of the deck.

All in all I am very surprised at the way this thing works given the neglect it has had in the past.
Will be working to bring it up to scratch so watch for some pics when I get it cleaned up a bit.

I need to find out why turning the ignition key is so hesitant to turn the engine over but bridging the solenoid spins it over nice and quick. I think the wires that go from the battery to the ignition switch or the ignition switch to the solenoid are undersized?
Cheers for now.


----------



## profnohair (Jun 3, 2012)

Perhaps you need to check and clean your connections from the key to the starter. 

You may want to start a savings account for the rollers and other parts for the deck. They do not give them away. Not by a long shot. As far as the smaller egg shaped rollers, there are some knock offs being sold on eBay. But the larger ones on the rear are outrageously priced.

The unit is a USA model so you can get the entire parts list from the Kubota site. 
http://www.kubota.com/part/partsList.aspx Just accept the terms and put in your model number.

Profnohair


----------



## farmertim (Dec 1, 2010)

*G 5200 deck parts list,*

Hi folks the ongoing saga for my Kubota is that I need to get a parts list for the deck, it's a 48" RC48-G deck, unfortunately, if I try to access the US site it won't allow me telling me to go to the Australian site. But it doesn't list any options to get the deck parts list I have a copy of the tractor parts list and an owners manual.
Would anyone be able to upload a copy on here for me?

I would be much obliged.

Cheers


----------

